# Fishing Pole Holders in your garage



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bonita Dans fishing pole holder is great, but I am looking of ideas in my garage, along a walland not in a corner. Please post photos of your pole holders. *

*Thanks for the help.*


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, you may want to clarify that you are (or are not) referring to an inanimate object.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

got these at boaters world. they work great for may applications. they go all the way to the floor. damn i need to paint the garage.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Similar topic discussion.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic198365-2-1.aspx#bm198890


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *ul412al (11/24/2008)*Tom, you may want to clarify that you are (or are not) referring to an inanimate object.


That wasa low blow ........... but very funny.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

This is an idea that I stole from Bow Down. He has 2 of them in his garage.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom here is an idea that we came up with over at ******* Rodholder Inc. Sorry for the poor picture quality but what else would ya expect from a bunch of ********.










A similar unit is now in place at another friends house and works very well. Even holds 30w Internationals as well as a bunch of other stuff. That unit was made from an old Futon bed/couch from yours trulys house but can be easily duplicated from a couple pieces of 1"X5" pine just for looks of course. Let me know if ya need a hand,heck our motto over at ******* Rodholders Inc. is "We can build anything as long as the beers cold". Free of course! :letsdrink


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *BananaTom (11/24/2008)**Bonita Dans fishing pole holder is great, but I am looking of ideas in my garage, along a walland not in a corner. Please post photos of your pole holders. *
> 
> *Thanks for the help.*


Tom i will get you some pictures today. I just got your pm, have to go take care of some stuff should be back in a little while.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I use those red gel coated hooks that you can screw into the wall and hang like bikes and stuff on for all my rods works great and the hooks are like .75 at wallmart


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

> *amberj (11/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here but i hang them fromthe ceiling of my storage room


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Stressless


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Stressless, I like the way u put that one together...

This is a great thread for winter time get organized keep me busy projects when I can not fish.I'd like to see someother creative displays from forum members that may havegone overboard so to speak designingfishing gear prep area in their garage/workshop with creative tools/cabinet space to keep pre-rigging simple and a check list so nothing is forgotten on that next fishing trip? 

Dan, I liked your corner mount do you have measurements to make things easy...I may want to duplicate?

Jimmy


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>









<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>here's mine again, and covered up when the garage is open! only problem is i'm running out of ceiling!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Same variation on a theme. 2x4x8 base with screw in hooks to hold rods. I always keep my offshore reels off the rods and in a box inside the house....get's hot in my garage here in TX.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

whatever you do, stay away from those foam filled holders from berkely, they held good for about 6 or 7 months, and then everytime I open my shed I have about half of my stock on the ground. Even had a rod tip and one eye break off a pole. I bought a few of these and all three are doing the same thing. The foam starts to wear and not hold worth a flip. Just my .02.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for all the ideas on displaying the poles in the garage.*


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are 2 pics of mine I built the first of this year. It's now completely painted & has a lot more crap on it. I used ideas from a couple different people on here & made it. :letsdrink


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

> *dailysaw (11/24/2008)*got these at boaters world. they work great for may applications. they go all the way to the floor. damn i need to paint the garage.


not to d-rail thethread or anything but is that orange rod one of them carrot rod blanks?? if so were did u get it?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

shannon you can buy them at dizzy lizzys and bass pro.....


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (11/26/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are all of those hooks through a stud or are some of them just hanging through the sheet rock?


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

the post above withthe rods hanging from the ceiling is the closest to what i have.

buy your self some steel conduit cover the conduit with pipe insulation run a rope through the middle and hang ontwo hooks from the ceiling. x2 you then have yourself a $15 set of rod holders


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

yes they are all screwed in a truss line. 6-pack of hooks for 1.75 at kmart.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is a simple set up; This is some inexpensive light gauge angle iron with 1-1/5" conduit welded to it. A couple hinges and two short "stand offs" welded on. Painted with theconduit dipped in rubberized grip material. Installed about 3" off the deck, allows the rig to be lowered for loading and unloading. Works well. I actually took a 20' stick of angle and welded ashit load ofconduit tube sections then cut it up in 4, 6, and8rod holder sections. The handle is also a section of conduit and the latch is shaped flat bar. Also I have now started welding in the hinges in an inverted manner which puts them out of sight.










Dropped down for loading and unloading;










Here is a small one;










If somebody needs help with one of these let me know. I'd be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *MULLET HUNTER (11/26/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rocks!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

This is what works great for us cause we have the garage space they line 3\4 of the garage if we keep getting reels we are going to have to start putting them on the ceiling also.They are 2x4 with 1 1\2 pvc.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

all good with space and time (Space 1 per foot along te wall - my garage is PACKED) (Time to lower the garage door get the ladder, get the poles down, put it all away etc and then repeat after a day of fishing) 



If Time and Space are there -gtg.



If not look at some space saving reach and go options.



:grouphug

Stressless


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Been meaning to post a pic of my space saving rod rack. Just takes a 10' pc of 1 x 12 and a 12' pc of 1x4, some screws, a 2" hole saw and a reacher/grabber gizmo (excuse the technical terms)


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Posted this on a previous thread. Someone built a really nice set of rod holders for a corner in his house; others chimed in,and I added mine. Couldn't locate the thread on the forum. Anyway, I built these holders ten years ago this May. Still going strong.

BT


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Another thread at http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic330120-11-1.aspx


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i have been thinking about putingup holders in my garage so this thread has given me alot of ideas. thanks banana tom!


----------

